# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  الجوال الصيني سامسونج g-ts5230

## faridinfopc

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشتريت جوال صيني من نوع samsung g-ts 5230  
اريد برامج و العاب و ثيمات له  
وشكرا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أخي أضن أن هواتف صينية ليس لها تطبيقات خاصة بها  متل samsung.. لأنها مقلدة فقط

----------


## faridinfopc

هل من حل لها

----------

